# Altima Eyelids



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

2002 Nissan Altima Eyelids have been released.

email. [email protected] for more details.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

that looks sweet


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Definitely one of the better cosmetic mods I have seen for the new Atlys I love it.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks good, no doubt.


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

now it looks like a new pontiac grand prix. but not that bad


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Nothing looks as bad as the new Grand Prix, except other hideous GM offspring, such as the new Malibu.

Please don't stain this board with such remarks......


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

damn, my bad didnt mean to hurt your feelings. I didnt know u were that sensative. Or maybe i should have known cause u got your altima in an automatic. Sorry about that.


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Dude, take a deep breath, I was only joking. Did you notice the smilies??

What's wrong with the automatic? With 245 HP on tap, it doesn't make that much difference. The car hauls ass!!

As the former owner of two GM products, I am a little bitter of that brand, as you may have noticed. GM's quality leaves a lot to be desired. Had nothing but problems with both vehicles and the dealership couldn't fix the problems. It's unlikely I'll buy GM again.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

wurm21 said:


> *damn, my bad didnt mean to hurt your feelings. I didnt know u were that sensative. Or maybe i should have known cause u got your altima in an automatic. Sorry about that. *


funny you say that since his alty can smoke the hell out of your spec...


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

I wasnt downin the V6 alty at all -- just breakin your balls a little. All fun and games. And i totally agree that GM sucks ass. And for AltimaFr3aK03 -- my spec-v would smoke your altima. Whats the deal with the 2.5. Why not the 3.5. If u want to hang with the big dogs, u better learn how to piss in high grass.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wtf is going on here? stop the nonsense newbies.


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

just talkin some trash nothing wrong with that is there?Its all in fun.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Nothing wrong with that. Let's just keep it to the subject. You can go to Off Topic to have more fun.


----------



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

it really adds to the front of the car in my opinion... its intimidating...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Makes the car go from top seller seen everywhere to understated european....


----------



## davidp (Oct 7, 2003)

Sup f0ols


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Whassup mang...glad you decided to visit nissanforums.


----------



## davidp (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks man,,im here, and i have been looking into those Eyelids. Might be the next thing i get. dunno yet


----------



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

STRADA eyelids make a great christmas gift :thumbup:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Should I give you my address so you can send me some?


----------



## 3.5 SE (Aug 18, 2006)

HEY GUYS THIS IS MY FIRST POST, AND I'VE JUST WANNA SHOW U MY RIDE


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

sorry dude.. not feeling the bumper with the excessive amounts of mesh.


----------



## 3.5 SE (Aug 18, 2006)

AND HERE'S THE UPDATE...NOW I'M LOOKING FOR A HEADERS..SO IT ANYBODY KNOWS ANY WEBSITE...TX


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i got stillen headers they're great... no cats ..
if you don't want to spend as much get OBX 
they're the same exact shit as the stillen..
what OBX does is .. they grab a good header and they copy cat that shit..
same exact thing...
a lil advice...
before you go for headers i would drop it.. 
but that's just me
I'm not into rice


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

yeaaaaaaaaaah; i was about to say... drop it plz! and what size rims r those? just askin since im always lookin at rims... otherwise, sweet ride man! u been puttin in work huh? also not feelin ur front end but you prolly love it. that's the point tho, keep up the good work.


----------



## 3.5 SE (Aug 18, 2006)

eyesack said:


> yeaaaaaaaaaah; i was about to say... drop it plz! and what size rims r those? just askin since im always lookin at rims... otherwise, sweet ride man! u been puttin in work huh? also not feelin ur front end but you prolly love it. that's the point tho, keep up the good work.


18" every1 told me i've should go for a 20"s .nah that's fine .hey guys it's true that if i'll go for a headers i'll would loose any HP OR Torque?any help please,tx.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

are you kidding me?! puttin headers on these cars is prob one of the best bolt on mods out there... if anything you're going to see gains.. i haven't heard of the first person in the world to lose power or torque by adding higher flow headers... twenties look alright.. but you have to roll your rear fender if you're lowered


----------

